# Disney Area 11/5-11/12 [Orlando]



## Rojen (Oct 18, 2016)

Looking for at least 1 br from 11/5-11/15 in the kissimmee or lake buena vista area.  Thanks!


----------



## tug_lee (Oct 19, 2016)

i have one bedroom available check-in on 11/5 for 7 nights. if you are interested, email me liwudream@gmail.com Thanks!


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 20, 2016)

*Disney area - nov 5-12 1-2br*

I sent u an email...   I hv a 2Br Delux, subject to avail on Nov 5-12.. 
only $499..   Blue Tree Resort @ Lake Buena Vista.. FREE SHUTTLES TO PARKS!

CALL/ TEXT 904-403-7019  ASAPP


----------



## Rojen (Oct 23, 2016)

found something.  Thanks for looking


----------

